# Losing your Best Friend



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

our St Bernard Mix 13 has Stopped eating drinking, today. We can not get a vet out here until Friday. Right now he is sleeping and does not appear to be hurting. He spent the day outside with his pals. I am at a loss at this point. Part of me feels it’s not fair to let him just shut down. While part of me wants to do something for him other than keep him comfortable. 

I just do not know I have looked up on line and it looks like giving him Tylenol 800 or Benadryl could cause seizures or pain which is the last thing I want to do. 

Right now there does not seem to be any easy button to make things better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sorry. It's not easy when they grow old. I understand all too well. ((Hugs))


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know you don't want him to suffer.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I wish there was a “feel better button.” It just breaks your heart when they get old and near the end. I’m glad he had a nice day out with his friends at least. If he’s not in pain, I wouldn’t give him anything. I know this part is so hard though. Sorry you’re going through this.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Im so sorry... I know how you feel and trust me I know its very hard lossing your best friend.. I had a Pomeranian his name was Gizmo, he lived to be 13... I lost him last year and i tell ya......he left with a piece of me & my heart..but i always have to remember all the good times we had...and not the bad times. I have to remember how lucky i was having him around for so long... But, I am very sorry you are going through all this. Best of wishes.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

do you have any baby food? When one of our dogs dont eat we syrnge feed her baby food very slowly so she doesn't get chocked. If you do, chicken or beef no Pork, it makes the blood pressure go up and that is the last thing he needs.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also pure corn syrup will give him energy. My mom says is his tongue pink? Could he have been poisoned? Or is it like that?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m sorry yo’re dealing with this!
We lost our 14 year old cat last night so I really feel for you! (HUG)
Its so hard to watch, just tell him it’s ok and you love him.
i hope he passes peacefully.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. I have been through this many times and it is still hard. They always leave a paw print on our hearts.

My sincere condolences to you as well GoofyGoat.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As the body shuts down, it no longer needs or wants food. It will hurt them as they cannot digest it. Some dogs will eat a little to please the owner,
but, if he isn't hungry, forcing is not good. Keep offering water- they sometimes drink. The best thing to do is just be there. Pet him and let him know
you are there for his final journey. Sometimes they cry or moan. That is normal. They are not in pain- they are in a dream like state. Death isn't fun, but
if you are there- the transition will be easier for your pal. 
Sincere condolences.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> I wish there was a “feel better button.” It just breaks your heart when they get old and near the end. I’m glad he had a nice day out with his friends at least. If he’s not in pain, I wouldn’t give him anything. I know this part is so hard though. Sorry you’re going through this.





Goats Rock said:


> As the body shuts down, it no longer needs or wants food. It will hurt them as they cannot digest it. Some dogs will eat a little to please the owner,
> but, if he isn't hungry, forcing is not good. Keep offering water- they sometimes drink. The best thing to do is just be there. Pet him and let him know
> you are there for his final journey. Sometimes they cry or moan. That is normal. They are not in pain- they are in a dream like state. Death isn't fun, but
> if you are there- the transition will be easier for your pal.
> Sincere condolences.


Thank you everyone. We were up most of the night with him last night. This a.m. he was having seizures about every 20 minutes. We called our vet whom was out of town and he recommended a different vet, his suffering is now over.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

I am so sorry I know how sad it is I lost my German shepherd a little over a year ago.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Hardest thing is knowing you have done the right thing.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Goats2Greedy said:


> I am so sorry I know how sad it is I lost my German shepherd a little over a year ago.


I think they stay with you forever, and become a part of the fabric of your life.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He walked your path with you as long as he could. He barked at every shadow for you. He chased every spook away for you. The greatest gift you have given him was to chase that last butterfly over the rainbow. 

I am so sorry you lost him. Rest knowing that he went with you by his side just as he was always at yours.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My condolences. (Hug!)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Wcd said:


> our St Bernard Mix 13 has Stopped eating drinking, today. We can not get a vet out here until Friday. Right now he is sleeping and does not appear to be hurting. He spent the day outside with his pals. I am at a loss at this point. Part of me feels it’s not fair to let him just shut down. While part of me wants to do something for him other than keep him comfortable.
> 
> I just do not know I have looked up on line and it looks like giving him Tylenol 800 or Benadryl could cause seizures or pain which is the last thing I want to do.
> 
> Right now there does not seem to be any easy button to make things better.



Having just gone through this last week with my wolfhound..... as goats rock said. All of it! My Si just laid down in his sleeping spot and did not get up. He had already not eaten for three days before this so i knew he was leaving me. He did not move or anything for three days. He was comfortable and occasionally responded with his eyes or ears. But he never lifted his big beautiful head again for me. It is the hardest thing to do.... watch them lie there and die. But peacefully is the way to let them go. But i also think that it made it a tinny bit easier for me than had he just poof been gone. I got to touch and love him and brush him for his final journey to the wild hunt. And it was bittersweet but quiet. No one else here touched my boy while he laid there but me. They did not want to but i needed say my goobyes to him. And those three days he laid in the floor gave that to me. When he finally left... yes there were tears galore and still are. But it hurt less because i know that HE was read and he had given me that final gift... the gift of time for me to truly be ready for him to go on his wild hunt alone.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Condolences to all that have lost their best pet buddies. It never gets easier- I guess that is why we are good pet keepers. If it were easy- we wouldn't
be good people. We still miss our dogs (Shep and Frances). Time helps, a little!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss, it is devastating.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sad for you but also grateful that his suffering is over. Hang on to those happy memories.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Well there is still a whole the size of a truck in our hearts right now. After getting Filbert and company unstuck, both ding dongs put their horns through the fence. During my nightly rounds I do a head count check on things close off gates etc. 


Well I could not find Ally our female LGD. So I head out to the barn on the 4 wheeler, the headlights cover a lot of ground. I get off and go into the the back 40 barn to find Ally in full on Red! 
here I am thinking something is seriously wrong, but she is not coming out, so I kind of look under where she had placed herself in the dirt under the shelf. Well there were 6 puppies, one of them had the same markings as our Buster! Understanding Buster was fixed when he was 11 months old. But still what are the odds of a Pyrenees having the same coloring on its head?

Both my Wife and Son were all saying the same thing! I know this is going to sound silly but we feel like God has given us someone to take over for Buster and our own guardian.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Best wishes as y'all move forward, such a wonderful post about the pup!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is a wonderful gift!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, tearing up here. What an inspiring story. Best wishes for you and your new friend/family member.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Best wishes to you.


----------

